# Transfert de fichiers dans Ifile



## PDD (17 Mai 2012)

Desole pour mon ignorance mais j'ai acheté Ifile et je ne sais pas y transférer un fichier Word reçu dans un mail. Je ne trouve aucun bouton pour le faire!  Merci pour l'aide.


----------

